# Jersey Heifer calf-family milk cow



## majic99 (Sep 7, 2004)

Corona is almost 4 months old. She has been disbudded and is fairly well halter trained. She is handled daily. Mom calves with no problems. She is eating hay and munches a little on her mamas dinner. I can email pics till hubby posts them if anyone is intrested.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

How much are you asking and where in PA are you located? Any pictures?


----------



## majic99 (Sep 7, 2004)

We are near Pittsburgh PA. Asking $750.00.
Thanks


----------

